# Just crossed $10,000 in 8+ Weeks in Cincinnati



## colebrianj

Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


----------



## Orlando_Driver

How much after paying for gas, oil changes, taxes, etc.


----------



## haji

you can't fool us .


----------



## yellow

Watched most of your video and can tell you are enthusiastic about driving, so I am not going to dissect your numbers. Just keep tabs on your weekly expenses (gas at a minimum) and don't forget to deduct those from what you've earned. 

Uber on, after all, what matters most is how happy you are with what you're doing.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

There seems to be a new class of Uber people emerging: the video praiser extraordinaire. These people are capable of achieving the _astonishing_ sum of 300 USD per month in Youtube advertisement revenue. Godspeed sir.


----------



## arto71

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


So let me do some math $1250 a week divided 80 hours =15.625 and i assume it's gross .


----------



## UberRey

As stated above... he's happy. Let's not eff with that. I was happy once. Then I found YOU grim bastards


----------



## RideshareGuru

My 2 cents of advice are this: figure out how many miles you are putting on your vehicle each week and calculate how many weeks worth of driving your vehicle has left in its lifespan (usually 150k total miles). Make sure that you are putting enough money towards your car payments to have your vehicle completely paid off before you reach that number. Otherwise you will be in bad shape with a vehicle that you are upside down in and nothing to drive to make more money.


----------



## Tx rides

I can understand those who say "he's happy, leave it alone"

But if he is truly driving 80 to 90 hours per week, that is beyond dangerous and not even legal in many cities. No offense sir, I would never want to ride with you at the end of your 10+ hour day.


----------



## jimx200

I smell pure, unadulterated BS on the op's post.


----------



## Tx rides

jimx200 said:


> I smell pure, unadulterated BS on the op's post.


I think it's possible, but not sustainable, exhaustion typically leads to carelessness, short tempers, mistakes, and accidents.


----------



## Chicago-uber

70-90 hours a week?? Are you nuts? You will kill yourself and your riders in an accident when you fall asleep... I used to do 70 hours at my old job. I almost drove the truck in the ditch... 

Better cut on those hours. Your health should be your priority.


----------



## Uber Jax

*Boooo Yaaaa!!! *

I say Congrats and good for you!! That's what it's all about! 
You are doing what needs to be done to make that Jack!!
Keep up the great work and just keep doin what your doin Brian!
I for one applaud your efforts!


----------



## Chicago-uber

Uber Jax said:


> *Boooo Yaaaa!!! *
> 
> I say Congrats and good for you!! That's what it's all about!
> You are doing what needs to be done to make that Jack!!
> Keep up the great work and just keep doin what your doin Brian!
> I for one applaud your efforts!


Hey Travis. You need more of these drivers who will drive 70+ hours and trash their car so you can make a few bucks


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

Will soon be one of the Elite Uber Drivers.


----------



## Uber Jax

I mean isn't that what we do? We drive and we make money doing it!

It's not rocket science here ... The more you work, the more you drive, the more you make $$$$$

I made what Uber states in it's Craigs list ads just once. However, I busted my ass to do it too.
But, I loved that Jack when it hit my bank account! I just wish the stars lined up like that every other week to be able to make that much! 
I know how hard it is to make that and what it takes! So anyone who can do it deserves my respect and congratulations!


----------



## billybengal

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


Well just pray that ride sharing stays unregulated. If you were a truck driver you'd be fined heavily for driving so many hours.


----------



## driveLA

It's all good and all but working all those hours is so not worth it. When the mathematical is done it not as impressive as it sounds.

I would push myself an occasional week here and there to earn that extra coin on occasion but eventually one will crash.


----------



## Tx rides

billybengal said:


> Well just pray that ride sharing stays unregulated. If you were a truck driver you'd be fined heavily for driving so many hours.


I see little difference between driving exhausted and driving drunk. Either way the driver is impaired.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

Tx rides said:


> I see little difference between driving exhausted and driving drunk. Either way the driver is impaired.


I would argue that anyone choosing to drive for a living is impaired, but that is a debate for another day.


----------



## Tx rides

Elite Uber Driver said:


> I would argue that anyone choosing to drive for a living is impaired, but that is a debate for another day.


My husband still drives. He takes "crap of dawn" runs to spare drivers if nothing else is going on. Makes him tres grumpy!!!!


----------



## Older Chauffeur




----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

anyone living in this capitalist society without going insane is insane. 

Did I just blow your mind?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Maaaate!

Do know that you are crowing about working 80 hour weeks and getting about $7.00 per hour after all expenses but before income Tax and depreciation cost on your car!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber Jax said:


> *Boooo Yaaaa!!! *
> 
> I say Congrats and good for you!! That's what it's all about!
> You are doing what needs to be done to make that Jack!!
> Keep up the great work and just keep doin what your doin Brian!
> I for one applaud your efforts!


Now Now Uber Jax, tell me and the clever Attorney that is looking for a real easy civil suit to run that you didn't just advise UBER drivers to drive between 70-90 hours a week?

Uber Jax, you have influence and a following, it can be argued that your recommendations can directly lead UBER drivers to follow your advice. If a driver is to be found in the future to have been logged on and working such crazy hours to have caused a serious accident, an Attorney can EASILY subpoena this forum for your IP address and the Authorities will track you down.

Some of us like you here UberJax, you better distance yourself from advocating such unsafe driving practices quick smart.


----------



## Sydney Uber

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> anyone living in this capitalist society without going insane is insane.
> 
> Did I just blow your mind?


That cant be right.....everything you say is a lie, and that is a lie!


----------



## grams777

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


I once drove about 90 hours one week. I grossed around 1,500. After expenses, it was about $8 per hour. That's just as exciting as saying I worked two, full time minimum wage jobs in a week.


----------



## Sydney Uber

grams777 said:


> I once drove about 90 hours one week. I grossed around 1,500. After expenses, it was about $8 per hour. That's just as exciting as saying I worked two, full time minimum wage jobs in a week.


It can be done. But it is not sustainable or safe.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver

Elite Uber Drivers limit their driving hours to a safe level.


----------



## UberLuxbod

RideshareGuru said:


> My 2 cents of advice are this: figure out how many miles you are putting on your vehicle each week and calculate how many weeks worth of driving your vehicle has left in its lifespan (usually 150k total miles). Make sure that you are putting enough money towards your car payments to have your vehicle completely paid off before you reach that number. Otherwise you will be in bad shape with a vehicle that you are upside down in and nothing to drive to make more money.


Agree fully

After 3yrs and 150k reliability and vehicle repair costs start to increase which also increases downtime and reduces revenue.

The only advantage in London market is the mileages travelled are low compared to other Private Hire Companies.

A result of being able to pick and choose which jobs you accept and being able to ignore jobs above a certain distance away.

Unfortunately that means all the miles are in the middle of London and those are hard miles on a car.


----------



## UberLuxbod

driveLA said:


> It's all good and all but working all those hours is so not worth it. When the mathematical is done it not as impressive as it sounds.
> 
> I would push myself an occasional week here and there to earn that extra coin on occasion but eventually one will crash.


You are equating self employment to an hourly paid job.

They are not the same.

Next time you are buying some food from one of the many family owned shops in your locality.

Ask them how many hours they work.

In my experience it will surprise you.

Often things like meat and vegetables will be bought fresh every morning.

Which means going to the early morning markets, in London the main ones are Spitalfields, Smithfields and Billingsgate. And they open for business in the early hours.

In self employment it is all about the final figure.

If you need £1000 then you work till you have it.

Sometimes you may hit your target by Thursday.

Sometimes you might have to keep slogging till Sunday.

That is how London Taxi Drivers tend to work and how many Private Hire drivers work.

If they hit their target early they have the choice to "Make hay whilst the sun shines" or take a few days extra with the family.

Most make hay.

As in self employment you don't know what next week will bring.


----------



## Tx rides

UberLuxbod said:


> You are equating self employment to an hourly paid job.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> Next time you are buying some food from one of the many family owned shops in your locality.
> 
> Ask them how many hours they work.
> 
> In my experience it will surprise you.
> 
> Often things like meat and vegetables will be bought fresh every morning.
> 
> Which means going to the early morning markets, in London the main ones are Spitalfields, Smithfields and Billingsgate. And they open for business in the early hours.
> 
> In self employment it is all about the final figure.
> 
> If you need £1000 then you work till you have it.
> 
> Sometimes you may hit your target by Thursday.
> 
> Sometimes you might have to keep slogging till Sunday.
> 
> That is how London Taxi Drivers tend to work and how many Private Hire drivers work.
> 
> If they hit their target early they have the choice to "Make hay whilst the sun shines" or take a few days extra with the family.
> 
> Most make hay.
> 
> As in self employment you don't know what next week will bring.


We always tell our drivers to assess their wages quarterly for the best assessment. That said, it is still important to assess wages, and averaging 80 hour per week for 9 weeks is dangerous, much more dangerous to to the public than a shop owner running himself ragged.

If you are successfully self employed, you should have at least a general idea of what lies ahead, and it should always be improving, either by increased revenue or decreased expenses.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberLuxbod said:


> You are equating self employment to an hourly paid job.
> 
> They are not the same.
> 
> Next time you are buying some food from one of the many family owned shops in your locality.
> 
> Ask them how many hours they work.
> 
> In my experience it will surprise you.
> 
> Often things like meat and vegetables will be bought fresh every morning.
> 
> Which means going to the early morning markets, in London the main ones are Spitalfields, Smithfields and Billingsgate. And they open for business in the early hours.
> 
> In self employment it is all about the final figure.
> 
> If you need £1000 then you work till you have it.
> 
> Sometimes you may hit your target by Thursday.
> 
> Sometimes you might have to keep slogging till Sunday.
> 
> That is how London Taxi Drivers tend to work and how many Private Hire drivers work.
> 
> If they hit their target early they have the choice to "Make hay whilst the sun shines" or take a few days extra with the family.
> 
> Most make hay.
> 
> As in self employment you don't know what next week will bring.


Running a restaurant and driving a car have very different risks. Fall asleep in a restaurant, you could burn yourself or some food. Fall asleep behind the wheel and you could kill several people. Still think there's a parallel?


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> Running a restaurant and driving a car have very different risks. Fall asleep in a restaurant, you could burn yourself or some food. Fall asleep behind the wheel and you could kill several people. Still think there's a parallel?


Even restaurant owners should know their worth. Many don't, that's why they have such a high failure (and bankruptcy) rate. Being your own boss may be a perk, but it doesn't necessarily pay the bills.


----------



## Lidman

RideshareGuru said:


> Running a restaurant and driving a car have very different risks. Fall asleep in a restaurant, you could burn yourself or some food. Fall asleep behind the wheel and you could kill several people. Still think there's a parallel?


 To add to that, UBER's deactivation and ratings policy is far more devastating then a Food critic giving a restaurant an unfavorable review. Now granted it could lose a few customers but not be down and out. In UBER they don't have to fire you in person or by phone. Just a simple text will do it.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Lidman said:


> To add to that, UBER's deactivation and ratings policy is far more devastating then a Food critic giving a restaurant an unfavorable review. Now granted it could lose a few customers but not be down and out. In UBER they don't have to fire you in person or by phone. Just a simple text will do it.


Actually, they just pull the plug on your account and send you an email. Pretty messed up.


----------



## Lidman

Those earning would not seem totally impossible in less then 60 hours if Uber flexed some of their rules like

1: Being able to accept flags (especially during weekend bar rushes)
2. Being able to charge for multiple passengers.

I don't what people say on here, you cannot out trump bar rushes. BAR RUSH! push Uber to the grind on this one. THOSE OF TWO OF UBER LEAST FAVORITE WORDS.. BAR RUSH.... nothing can beat a good bar rush.

Not being sarcastic,,, but if the OP found a way to incorporate this into his shift*(s) I'd be his first admirer.
Last week someone started a thread to boycott uber for an hour from 5 o 6 pm I believe. I say it would be even better
to do between 12:00 to 2/3 am in the morning during of course bar rush and getting flags. You wouldn't have to worry about drunks giving you a bad rating. All fares 100%. Well anyways sorry for the rant. But nothings impossible.


----------



## UberLuxbod

RideshareGuru said:


> Running a restaurant and driving a car have very different risks. Fall asleep in a restaurant, you could burn yourself or some food. Fall asleep behind the wheel and you could kill several people. Still think there's a parallel?


This isn't a discussion about driving hours or safety.

Though how does the shop owner get to market and back and home after work?

By car or van.

This is a discussion about the fact self employment can't be compared with hourly paid employment.

As self employed people don't get paid when not working.

And driving hours is a moot point.

If you are logged on for 80hrs then you are not driving for 80hrs.

More like 40.


----------



## Lidman

I wonder if Loni Anderson is one of his regular passengers. I heard she tips even better then Johnny Depp.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberLuxbod said:


> This isn't a discussion about driving hours or safety.
> 
> Though how does the shop owner get to market and back and home after work?
> 
> By car or van.
> 
> This is a discussion about the fact self employment can't be compared with hourly paid employment.
> 
> As self employed people don't get paid when not working.
> 
> And driving hours is a moot point.
> 
> If you are logged on for 80hrs then you are not driving for 80hrs.
> 
> More like 40.


The point is that all self employment is not equal. There are different risks associated with different jobs. Ours is a high risk job. One than not only puts ourselves and our passengers at risk, but everyone else in the road as well. Different drivers in different markets will drive different amounts of time. It is important no matter what you do to weigh the risks against the reward. In our case, the reward should be calculated after expenses, depreciation being a major hidden expense that not all drivers think about or accurately calculate. Taking as of a risk as we do, we should be compensated at greater than $8/hr. After expenses.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Lidman said:


> Those earning would not seem totally impossible in less then 60 hours if Uber flexed some of their rules like
> 
> 1: Being able to accept flags (especially during weekend bar rushes)
> 2. Being able to charge for multiple passengers.
> 
> I don't what people say on here, you cannot out trump bar rushes. BAR RUSH! push Uber to the grind on this one. THOSE OF TWO OF UBER LEAST FAVORITE WORDS.. BAR RUSH.... nothing can beat a good bar rush.
> 
> Not being sarcastic,,, but if the OP found a way to incorporate this into his shift*(s) I'd be his first admirer.
> Last week someone started a thread to boycott uber for an hour from 5 o 6 pm I believe. I say it would be even better
> to do between 12:00 to 2/3 am in the morning during of course bar rush and getting flags. You wouldn't have to worry about drunks giving you a bad rating. All fares 100%. Well anyways sorry for the rant. But nothings impossible.


Lyft and uber will never allow street hails. They have no way of guaranteeing payment.


----------



## Uber Jax

Sydney Uber said:


> Now Now Uber Jax, tell me and the clever Attorney that is looking for a real easy civil suit to run that you didn't just advise UBER drivers to drive between 70-90 hours a week?
> 
> Uber Jax, you have influence and a following, it can be argued that your recommendations can directly lead UBER drivers to follow your advice. If a driver is to be found in the future to have been logged on and working such crazy hours to have caused a serious accident, an Attorney can EASILY subpoena this forum for your IP address and the Authorities will track you down.
> 
> Some of us like you here UberJax, you better distance yourself from advocating such unsafe driving practices quick smart.


All I'm advocating is that you can make good money doing this BUT only if you bust your ass to do it!
I didn't recommend anything in my post, I just merely congratulated him on his efforts and results from those efforts.

Now, with that being said, if you want to limit your hours of driving then you will obviously be limiting your pay. I take what comes my way regardless of hours worked and how far the ping is. I believe we all have different tolerance levels of getting tired or being tired on the road. This comes down to age, weather in different markets, if you drink coffee or if you got a restful nights sleep the night before etc ... In other words we are all different in that respect.

If there is never any accidents then there is No Harm, No Foul working and making that money no matter how many hours you drive! I mean, accidents can happen to any of us at anytime and doesn't even have to be your Fault, it's the other guys fault for whatever reason! Otherwise it's all on Uber for making these false claims of how much you can make. In order for us to make that then we all are being illegal for driving so much to achieve those lofty income levels that Uber says we can earn! If anyone is advocating, IT'S UBER!!
Go track them down ... Have fun with that! LOL!

Don't hate the Player! Hate the Game!  .. Just my humble opinion ...


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber Jax said:


> All I'm advocating is that you can make good money doing this BUT only if you bust your ass to do it!
> I didn't recommend anything in my post, I just merely congratulated him on his efforts and results from those efforts.
> 
> Now, with that being said, if you want to limit your hours of driving then you will obviously be limiting your pay. I take what comes my way regardless of hours worked and how far the ping is. I believe we all have different tolerance levels of getting tired or being tired on the road. This comes down to age, weather in different markets, if you drink coffee or if you got a restful nights sleep the night before etc ... In other words we are all different in that respect.
> 
> If there is never any accidents then there is No Harm, No Foul working and making that money no matter how many hours you drive! Otherwise it's all on Uber for making these false claims of how much you can make. In order for us to make that then we all are being illegal for driving so much to achieve those lofty income levels that Uber says we can earn!
> 
> Don't hate the Player! Hate the Game!  .. Just my humble opinion ...


Well said UBERJax! I see you've moved away from earlier posts where you said you had your App on 24/7 and dashed to each ping. Has that changed?

To think that these sort of working hours were laughed at about 10-15 years ago, now they're normal. We've gone backwards big time.


----------



## Uber Jax

Sydney Uber said:


> Well said UBERJax! I see you've moved away from earlier posts where you said you had your App on 24/7 and dashed to each ping. Has that changed?
> 
> To think that these sort of working hours were laughed at about 10-15 years ago, now they're normal. We've gone backwards big time.


Thanks Sydney! Nope that hasn't changed .. I'm still on 24/7 and take all Pings!

I agree we have gone backwards ... Hell there are still CEO's and owners of businesses that work 14-16 hour days!


----------



## Tx rides

UberLuxbod said:


> This isn't a discussion about driving hours or safety.
> 
> Though how does the shop owner get to market and back and home after work?
> 
> By car or van.
> 
> This is a discussion about the fact self employment can't be compared with hourly paid employment.
> 
> As self employed people don't get paid when not working.
> 
> And driving hours is a moot point.
> 
> If you are logged on for 80hrs then you are not driving for 80hrs.
> 
> More like 40.


Salary people don't get paid when not working either,however if you are unavailable to do anything else, that time should be considered as working hours, and compensation should be factored


----------



## Damnsammit

I was happy until I started researching insurance... then I got too scared to drive.

Good job, though, and keep up the good work buddy! Look into commercial insurance though, for sure


----------



## UberLuxbod

RideshareGuru said:


> The point is that all self employment is not equal. There are different risks associated with different jobs. Ours is a high risk job. One than not only puts ourselves and our passengers at risk, but everyone else in the road as well. Different drivers in different markets will drive different amounts of time. It is important no matter what you do to weigh the risks against the reward. In our case, the reward should be calculated after expenses, depreciation being a major hidden expense that not all drivers think about or accurately calculate. Taking as of a risk as we do, we should be compensated at greater than $8/hr. After expenses.


High earnings are possible in Private Hire.

But unlikely in the kind of below the radar anti regulation way that Rideshare works.

As I have said before.

Upskill and invest is the only way to increase your income.

For those in the US that would mean getting a Livery plate i believe and be compliant with TNC regs? Is that correct?

Advanced driving qualifications.

Close Protection Training.

And being able to work for other Co's not just Uber, Lyft etc.

Uber should be treated as an additional income source.

Not the only one.

Though in the relatively immature Private Hire Industry in the US perhaps other options are in short supply.

SydneyUber treats Uber as secondary income going by the tone of his posts.

The beauty of self employment is you can go elsewhere.

As long as there is an elsewhere to go to.

My fear for US Rideshare Ubers is that there is no where else to go to.

If I was in the US i would not drive in the Rideshare part of Ubers business


----------



## DjTim

Tx rides said:


> Salary people don't get paid when not working either,however if you are unavailable to do anything else, that time should be considered as working hours, and compensation should be factored


Actually that's not true. Some salaried positions may be compensated by a 7 day / 24 hour figure. Salaried people are given money (or other financial notes) either weekly/bi-weekly/monthly/yearly. Depends on what type of compensation you agreed on with your employer. Most salaried people also have a compensation package, that can include things like health insurance, vacation & sick time, stock options & other financial compensation. So it doesn't matter if you work 5 hours or 100 hours - when you are salary you are paid the same, and on the schedule you agreed to. Now, depending on the state, you may need to be classified as salary + overtime, depending on your level of responsibility.

When you are an owner/sole-proprietor of a business, your "Compensation" is how well that business does. It doesn't matter if you give 5 minutes or 500 hours. Some may need to figure out if their life is worth burning 500 hours for x compensation.

The last employer I worked for, I was working between 50 to 80 hours a week. I was receiving fair compensation for that hour to work ratio, and the job required between 50 to 80 hours a week. I left that job because I was getting burned out, not because the compensation wasn't fair.

I know some people who LIVE at their job, because that's their lifes work - and I get that some people take "Lives work" sometimes too literal. If it makes you happy to drive 80 hours a week, most likely it's not safe, but you can drive 80 hours a week. Shit - some times I had to drive 8 or 10 hours after taking a 8 or 10 hour flight. It's not fun, but it's what you signed up for. And at this point I'm just blabbing...


----------



## Tx rides

DjTim said:


> Actually that's not true. Some salaried positions may be compensated by a 7 day / 24 hour figure. Salaried people are given money (or other financial notes) either weekly/bi-weekly/monthly/yearly. Depends on what type of compensation you agreed on with your employer. Most salaried people also have a compensation package, that can include things like health insurance, vacation & sick time, stock options & other financial compensation. So it doesn't matter if you work 5 hours or 100 hours - when you are salary you are paid the same, and on the schedule you agreed to. Now, depending on the state, you may need to be classified as salary + overtime, depending on your level of responsibility.
> 
> When you are an owner/sole-proprietor of a business, your "Compensation" is how well that business does. It doesn't matter if you give 5 minutes or 500 hours. Some may need to figure out if their life is worth burning 500 hours for x compensation.
> 
> The last employer I worked for, I was working between 50 to 80 hours a week. I was receiving fair compensation for that hour to work ratio, and the job required between 50 to 80 hours a week. I left that job because I was getting burned out, not because the compensation wasn't fair.
> 
> I know some people who LIVE at their job, because that's their lifes work - and I get that some people that "Lives work" sometimes too literal. If it makes you happy to drive 80 hours a week, most likely it's not safe, but you can drive 80 hours a week. Shit - some times I had to drive 8 or 10 hours after taking a 8 or 10 hour flight. It's not fun, but it's what you signed up for. And at this point I'm just blabbing...


I was over generalizing to make a point that time IS money regardless of whether you are self employed or salaried.


----------



## DjTim

Tx rides said:


> I was over generalizing to make a point that time IS money regardless of whether you are self employed or salaried.


I get that - this is the thing, I just had this conversation with a person I worked with like 12 years ago. He was my supervisor at the time, very very smart individual. He left the company we worked for, and I became the supervisor. The company later shut down. He could have easily gone to some major IT firm or major large company and easily make over 100,200k a year like I did.

I just spoke with him like 2 weeks ago. He's been making 60k for the last 12 years at some small 2 person company (he is person #2). He as 6 kids (1 set of twins and a set of quintuplets). He's happier then a pig in shit. I don't think he will ever retire, but he is happy. He works like 30 hours a week. On the flip side some people work 40 hours a week and hate their life and make more then 100k a year. Maybe the person that makes 100k a year likes that they hate their life - I don't know.

Back to the OP - They are happy (or at least seems happy) working 50 or whatever hours a week and maybe like what they do, no matter the compensation. Personally I don't look at just money for compensation. It's only one factor in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> Thanks Sydney! Nope that hasn't changed .. I'm still on 24/7 and take all Pings!
> 
> I agree we have gone backwards ... Hell there are still CEO's and owners of businesses that work 14-16 hour days!


....yeah and they fall asleep at a desk...not at the wheel


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Uber Jax said:


> All I'm advocating is that you can make good money doing this BUT only if you bust your ass to do it!
> I didn't recommend anything in my post, I just merely congratulated him on his efforts and results from those efforts.
> 
> Now, with that being said, if you want to limit your hours of driving then you will obviously be limiting your pay. I take what comes my way regardless of hours worked and how far the ping is. I believe we all have different tolerance levels of getting tired or being tired on the road. This comes down to age, weather in different markets, if you drink coffee or if you got a restful nights sleep the night before etc ... In other words we are all different in that respect.
> 
> If there is never any accidents then there is No Harm, No Foul working and making that money no matter how many hours you drive! I mean, accidents can happen to any of us at anytime and doesn't even have to be your Fault, it's the other guys fault for whatever reason! Otherwise it's all on Uber for making these false claims of how much you can make. In order for us to make that then we all are being illegal for driving so much to achieve those lofty income levels that Uber says we can earn! If anyone is advocating, IT'S UBER!!
> Go track them down ... Have fun with that! LOL!
> 
> Don't hate the Player! Hate the Game!  .. Just my humble opinion ...


...finally! A grain of linear logic...."If anyone is advocating it's Uber".


----------



## Tx rides

DjTim said:


> I get that - this is the thing, I just had this conversation with a person I worked with like 12 years ago. He was my supervisor at the time, very very smart individual. He left the company we worked for, and I became the supervisor. The company later shut down. He could have easily gone to some major IT firm or major large company and easily make over 100,200k a year like I did.
> 
> I just spoke with him like 2 weeks ago. He's been making 60k for the last 12 years at some small 2 person company (he is person #2). He as 6 kids (1 set of twins and a set of quintuplets). He's happier then a pig in shit. I don't think he will ever retire, but he is happy. He works like 30 hours a week. On the flip side some people work 40 hours a week and hate their life and make more then 100k a year. Maybe the person that makes 100k a year likes that they hate their life - I don't know.
> 
> Back to the OP - They are happy (or at least seems happy) working 50 or whatever hours a week and maybe like what they do, no matter the compensation. Personally I don't look at just money for compensation. It's only one factor in the grand scheme of things.


I only do 40 now, earning more than I did salaried at 70+ hours with no rest!

If he is happy with pay, good for him, but I definitely have an issue with anyone promoting dangerous behavior as an acceptable source of income.


----------



## Uber Jax

Worcester Sauce said:


> ....yeah and they fall asleep at a desk...not at the wheel


But ... They too have to drive home at some point! What makes them so different behind the wheel?


----------



## UberRey

He didn't mention that he was all sleepy and shit and falling asleep at the wheel. The adrenaline rush of making all that jack probably has him all jazzed most of the time. He'll stop when he's burned out and/or it quits being fun. He's a grown up. He knows when to go to bed. Give him a break.


----------



## Lidman

RideshareGuru said:


> Lyft and uber will never allow street hails. They have no way of guaranteeing payment.


 Your right, if lyft somehow found a way to where the drivers could input into the apps, that could give them another edge on uber, just like the tip option. I seriously doubt it, but you never know.
And that's why I haven't given up my mainstream cab job. I don't mind doing lyft once a week. I guess both of them have their pros and cons. I would be fun see lyft gain some ground on uber. Though doubtful it will happen. But I always root for the underdog.


----------



## Lidman

DjTim said:


> I get that - this is the thing, I just had this conversation with a person I worked with like 12 years ago. He was my supervisor at the time, very very smart individual. He left the company we worked for, and I became the supervisor. The company later shut down. He could have easily gone to some major IT firm or major large company and easily make over 100,200k a year like I did.
> 
> I just spoke with him like 2 weeks ago. He's been making 60k for the last 12 years at some small 2 person company (he is person #2). He as 6 kids (1 set of twins and a set of quintuplets). He's happier then a pig in shit. I don't think he will ever retire, but he is happy. He works like 30 hours a week. On the flip side some people work 40 hours a week and hate their life and make more then 100k a year. Maybe the person that makes 100k a year likes that they hate their life - I don't know.
> 
> Back to the OP - They are happy (or at least seems happy) working 50 or whatever hours a week and maybe like what they do, no matter the compensation. Personally I don't look at just money for compensation. It's only one factor in the grand scheme of things.


 I agree.. Sometimes I forget the happiness. Sometimes I believe my best nights driving the cab, are having decent chats with some of the passengers. For example the other night I got a minivan call taking six passengers up to Cedar rapids. A bunch of us were doing sing-alongs to Journey's "Don't stop believin", hey jude and etc. Sometimes it's nice when it doesn't feel like work.


----------



## suewho

Lidman said:


> I wonder if Loni Anderson is one of his regular passengers. I heard she tips even better then Johnny Depp.


johnny depp uses uber???? Thats it ...im coming over


----------



## KrisThuy

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


i am more impressed with uber making $2k in 8 weeks
+ safe ride fees a total of how many freaking rides? 1k?

uber made $3k out of ur arse and they didnt even have to worry about crashing in a freeway wall for driving 80hrs a week


----------



## RideshareGuru

Lidman said:


> Your right, if lyft somehow found a way to where the drivers could input into the apps, that could give them another edge on uber, just like the tip option. I seriously doubt it, but you never know.
> And that's why I haven't given up my mainstream cab job. I don't mind doing lyft once a week. I guess both of them have their pros and cons. I would be fun see lyft gain some ground on uber. Though doubtful it will happen. But I always root for the underdog.


If you crunch the numbers on Lyft, you'll see that they really don't have much long term hope. They were giving out $25 free rides with $10 cash referrals, charged no commission for over 3 months and now have the power driver bonus which allows people to not pay commissions. Then they had the hugely disastrous Halloween promotion that they lost their ass on. So now they have lowered the free rides to $10, referrals to $5, make drivers pay to print their own cards, raised the trust and safety fee by 50%, did away with all company sponsored local events and stopped rounding fares. But i think all of this comes too little too late. They need more funding and it will be a really hard sell for them to get it. Not to mention they screwed drivers on the halloween payout by changing the terms of the promotion after the fact.


----------



## KrisThuy

by the way when u crash into a freeway wall
uber's priceless response will be

"we are so sorry for what happen, we thank you for ur hard work making us richer everyday, please visit this page www.urfockingscrewed.com and let us know when can u start making us rich again. good luck!"


----------



## Lidman

thanks for the info, makes me even more relieved that I didn't a deep plunge into it. Ihaven't had that many pings when I'm out there. But I've found others ways to make money at it. My days at it are probably, as most likely deactivation is around the corner. But if that happens it won't break my heart. It was fun trying it out. Most of the money I made from it was high flagging which of course is frowned upon. But like I said, no worries, since there is not much hope anyways for that company.

As far as crunching the numbers, I'll take your word for it. Crunching some of the uber numbers was exhausting enough.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberLuxbod said:


> High earnings are possible in Private Hire.
> 
> But unlikely in the kind of below the radar anti regulation way that Rideshare works.
> 
> As I have said before.
> 
> Upskill and invest is the only way to increase your income.
> 
> For those in the US that would mean getting a Livery plate i believe and be compliant with TNC regs? Is that correct?
> 
> Advanced driving qualifications.
> 
> Close Protection Training.
> 
> And being able to work for other Co's not just Uber, Lyft etc.
> 
> Uber should be treated as an additional income source.
> 
> Not the only one.
> 
> Though in the relatively immature Private Hire Industry in the US perhaps other options are in short supply.
> 
> SydneyUber treats Uber as secondary income going by the tone of his posts.
> 
> The beauty of self employment is you can go elsewhere.
> 
> As long as there is an elsewhere to go to.
> My fear for US Rideshare Ubers is that there is no where else to go to.
> 
> If I was in the US i would not drive in the Rideshare part of Ubers business


The private hire business here is dominated by a few big players in local markets, like Mears, here in Nashville, we have Metro Livery and Alpha Transportation. Those companies use Uber as a source of additional income, they let their drivers do Uber Black, but then they take half of what the driver gets after the Uber commission comes out, so the drivers actually make less than they would if they drove their own cars. The problem with private hire in the US is that there are huge barriers to entry in most markets, just like for cab companies, which results in oligopolies.


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> The private hire business here is dominated by a few big players in local markets, like Mears, here in Nashville, we have Metro Livery and Alpha Transportation. Those companies use Uber as a source of additional income, they let their drivers do Uber Black, but then they take half of what the driver gets after the Uber commission comes out, so the drivers actually make less than they would if they drove their own cars. The problem with private hire in the US is that there are huge barriers to entry in most markets, just like for cab companies, which results in oligopolies.


I have a like/loathe feeling for cabs. On one hand, they demand protection, but On the other hand, they are required to do stuff we won't do, in places we won't go,with passengers we won't deal with, so don't they deserve some protection?


----------



## RideshareGuru

Tx rides said:


> I have a like/loathe feeling for cabs. On one hand, they demand protection, but On the other hand, they are required to do stuff we won't do, in places we won't go,with passengers we won't deal with, so don't they deserve some protection?


Please give an example of what cabs mist do that we don't have to. Cabbies can refuse any ride they want, except of course the rides that we also can't refuse, the handicapped. We can refuse those but only if we object in the grounds that we are not equipped properly.


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> Please give an example of what cabs mist do that we don't have to. Cabbies can refuse any ride they want, except of course the rides that we also can't refuse, the handicapped. We can refuse those but only if we object in the grounds that we are not equipped properly.


To clarify my position, I'm a private car service owner in Austin. Our company can simply ignore a request, there is no penalty for not answering our phone.
A taxi can lose the permit for refusal of service without damned good reason if a complaint is registers. The city does not cap our fees, either. (Although they force a minimum, which is bs!!)

Taxi regs:
https://www.municode.com/library/tx...2GRTRPASE_ART3TASE_DIV3OP_S13-2-343CIDETASERE

Black car/limo:

https://www.municode.com/library/tx...TIT13TRSE_CH13-2GRTRPASE_ART2GRTRSEOTTA_SPBOP


----------



## RideshareGuru

Tx rides said:


> To clarify my position, I'm a private car service owner in Austin. Our company can simply ignore a request, there is no penalty for not answering our phone.
> A taxi can lose the permit for refusal of service without damned good reason if a complaint is registers. The city does not cap our fees, either. (Although they force a minimum, which is bs!!)
> 
> Taxi regs:
> https://www.municode.com/library/tx...2GRTRPASE_ART3TASE_DIV3OP_S13-2-343CIDETASERE
> 
> Black car/limo:
> 
> https://www.municode.com/library/tx...TIT13TRSE_CH13-2GRTRPASE_ART2GRTRSEOTTA_SPBOP


Out here, cabbies have an absolute right of refusal provided it is not because the pax is handicapped. Cabbies also have a right to know where the pax is going before they enter the vehicle, something that we as rideshare drivers don't have, and taxi drivers can demand pre-payment of fares projected to be above $20. In the Austin ordinance, the loophole is obviously #2 for cab drivers, they can claim the pax was disorderly, or that they were on the way to another pickup. In the end, it is the word of the taxi driver against the word of a disgruntled customer.


----------



## Tx rides

RideshareGuru said:


> Out here, cabbies have an absolute right of refusal provided it is not because the pax is handicapped. Cabbies also have a right to know where the pax is going before they enter the vehicle, something that we as rideshare drivers don't have, and taxi drivers can demand pre-payment of fares projected to be above $20. In the Austin ordinance, the loophole is obviously #2 for cab drivers, they can claim the pax was disorderly, or that they were on the way to another pickup. In the end, it is the word of the taxi driver against the word of a disgruntled customer.


Sure, anyone can violate the rules (Uber has all along!!!  ) but that doesn't mean they all do. That's why I say I have to give some benefit of policy haggling to them (even though some have REALLY overstepped) . If the govt is going to tell them where and when to service, and how much to charge, they deserve some market protection. That's why I don't support these guaranteed social services regardless of how noble the intent. If the govt guarantees a service, we must be willing to accept conscription as a means to support that guarantee. (Doesn't mean it comes to that, but we must accept it as an option)


----------



## LA Cabbie

Ha! We cabbies drive 84 hours a week with 12 hour shifts every day and perhaps more if one has the cab full time. To avoid driver fatigue, cabbies take naps while signed off of course!


----------



## Lidman

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Tx rides

LA Cabbie said:


> Ha! We cabbies drive 84 hours a week with 12 hour shifts every day and perhaps more if one has the cab full time. To avoid driver fatigue, cabbies take naps while signed off of course!


Ha ha, so that's why they say all you cabbies are crazy!!!! It's TWU! It's TWU !!! Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber

DjTim said:


> Actually that's not true. Some salaried positions may be compensated by a 7 day / 24 hour figure. Salaried people are given money (or other financial notes) either weekly/bi-weekly/monthly/yearly. Depends on what type of compensation you agreed on with your employer. Most salaried people also have a compensation package, that can include things like health insurance, vacation & sick time, stock options & other financial compensation. So it doesn't matter if you work 5 hours or 100 hours - when you are salary you are paid the same, and on the schedule you agreed to. Now, depending on the state, you may need to be classified as salary + overtime, depending on your level of responsibility.
> 
> When you are an owner/sole-proprietor of a business, your "Compensation" is how well that business does. It doesn't matter if you give 5 minutes or 500 hours. Some may need to figure out if their life is worth burning 500 hours for x compensation.
> 
> The last employer I worked for, I was working between 50 to 80 hours a week. I was receiving fair compensation for that hour to work ratio, and the job required between 50 to 80 hours a week. I left that job because I was getting burned out, not because the compensation wasn't fair.
> 
> I know some people who LIVE at their job, because that's their lifes work - and I get that some people take "Lives work" sometimes too literal. If it makes you happy to drive 80 hours a week, most likely it's not safe, but you can drive 80 hours a week. Shit - some times I had to drive 8 or 10 hours after taking a 8 or 10 hour flight. It's not fun, but it's what you signed up for. And at this point I'm just blabbing...


You must be tired just thinking those work hours....


----------



## Driver8

UberRey said:


> As stated above... he's happy. Let's not eff with that. I was happy once. Then I found YOU grim bastards


I was happy, too. Then I realized how little time and energy I had left over, at the end of the day, to get back on my feet in my previous (or another) career. If Uber is the end of the line for you, and you have nothing and no one else going on in your life, go for it.


----------



## Tx rides

Uber Jax said:


> All I'm advocating is that you can make good money doing this BUT only if you bust your ass to do it!
> I didn't recommend anything in my post, I just merely congratulated him on his efforts and results from those efforts.
> 
> Now, with that being said, if you want to limit your hours of driving then you will obviously be limiting your pay. I take what comes my way regardless of hours worked and how far the ping is. I believe we all have different tolerance levels of getting tired or being tired on the road. This comes down to age, weather in different markets, if you drink coffee or if you got a restful nights sleep the night before etc ... In other words we are all different in that respect.
> 
> If there is never any accidents then there is No Harm, No Foul working and making that money no matter how many hours you drive! I mean, accidents can happen to any of us at anytime and doesn't even have to be your Fault, it's the other guys fault for whatever reason! Otherwise it's all on Uber for making these false claims of how much you can make. In order for us to make that then we all are being illegal for driving so much to achieve those lofty income levels that Uber says we can earn! If anyone is advocating, IT'S UBER!!
> Go track them down ... Have fun with that! LOL!
> 
> Don't hate the Player! Hate the Game!  .. Just my humble opinion ...


Just remember....most drunk driving accidents occur because a driver thought they were in good shape to drive


----------



## DjTim

Sydney Uber said:


> You must be tired just thinking those work hours....


You would be surprised at some of the flack that I get when doing consulting. If any project requires me to book more then 6 hours in a single day, my rates double. Sure - it doesn't sound fair, and I do miss some opportunities, but I found that after working 8 or 10 hours a day, your productivity goes way down. You would be surprised that some people actually respect putting boundaries on worked ours in a day.

I would rather sit in a car and drive for 10 hours and make less then I do consulting. I was in the car for like 12 hours last night and I didn't even feel tired. At times I can compare the drunk people I pick up (somewhat verbally abusive, overly confident) to some of the people I've worked with in IT, because they can get away with it


----------



## billybengal

billybengal said:


> Well just pray that ride sharing stays unregulated. If you were a truck driver you'd be fined heavily for driving so many hours.





Tx rides said:


> I see little difference between driving exhausted and driving drunk. Either way the driver is impaired.


That's why I don't drive trucks anymore


----------



## RideshareGuru

billybengal said:


> That's why I don't drive trucks anymore


Cabbies are typically very loosely regulated as far as hours go. In nashville for instance, they can drive 18 hours in a 24 hour period, and then are required to get 8 hours rest. Lyft is more restrictive than that.


----------



## qster

I don't get those neat weekly summaries from Uber. What's the deal?


----------



## Lidman

Tx rides said:


> I see little difference between driving exhausted and driving drunk. Either way the driver is impaired.


 how about driving under the influence of caffeine


----------



## chi1cabby

colebrianj said:


> Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough.


Soo, I came across his post in "Happy Uber Drivers" FB board.
70-90 Hrs/Week & $10,000 in 2 months before ANY expenses!
You Da Man, Brian!


----------



## Tx rides

Lidman said:


> how about driving under the influence of caffeine


If it is beyond safe levels, you would still be impaired. (Especially if one is overdosing caffeine to overcome fatigue :-( )


----------



## Lidman

Proportionately I think I came close to what the OP made. It took me about four months to make $10k, averaging about 40-50 hrs/wk.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Please no one here drive excessive hours, no matter your situation. I want no forums poster to find himself involved in a nasty accident, with possible impairment-related criminal charges. You can get a DUI without having a drink in a number of ways.


----------



## Lidman

It's interesting now uber tells me I can make up to 45k/yr. Because it use to say 90K. I wonder where they come up with these numbers. Probably just snap one up out of the blue.


----------



## Ben Hughes

Yeah he passed $10,ooo but only made $1,ooo after expenses plus mileage on car.


----------



## dboogie2288

I think in regards to that facebook post, that the OP is drinking some serious kool aid. If you made 10k in 2 months and were working 40-55 hour weeks, I would say good on you. But 70+ hour weeks is insanity. Get a retail job, because honestly, making 10 bucks at your local best buy is going to be better off. Granted you cant work 30+ hours of OT, but at least you would get health insurance and some vacation time after a year.


----------



## UberLuxbod

An UberExec driver did 7days, 12hrs a day, a significant amount of time spent at Gatwick Airport waiting for the first job everyday though.

He also did some work for HailoExec and was hitting £2200 with Uber and £500 or so with Hailo.

One week he made over £4k

Again Uber is different in the UK as all drivers are fully licensed professional drivers.

Rather than normal drivers with their own car.


----------



## Lidman

UberLuxbod said:


> An UberExec driver did 7days, 12hrs a day, a significant amount of time spent at Gatwick Airport waiting for the first job everyday though.
> 
> He also did some work for HailoExec and was hitting £2200 with Uber and £500 or so with Hailo.
> 
> One week he made over £4k
> 
> Again Uber is different in the UK as all drivers are fully licensed professional drivers.
> 
> Rather than normal drivers with their own car.


 I can see how it would be possible to drive 80-90 hrs a week. Depending on how much adderal they've taken.


----------



## Aris

Is 1250 before paying Uber.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Lidman said:


> I can see how it would be possible to drive 80-90 hrs a week. Depending on how much adderal they've taken.


You have either not read or not fully understood my post.

If you are logged in for 80hrs you are not driving for 80hrs, more like 60hrs or even less if you plot up at an Airport for youe first job of the day, which you might have to wait an hour or 2 for.

And actually it is not common for people to take Adderall, Ritalin or Modafinal in the UK like it appears to be in the US.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Aris said:


> Is 1250 before paying Uber.


You will need to be a bit more specific.


----------



## Lidman

whatever


----------



## UberLuxbod

Lidman said:


> whatever


Thanks for your input.

This post is about as much use as your other posts


----------



## RideshareGuru

Lidman said:


> It's interesting now uber tells me I can make up to 45k/yr. Because it use to say 90K. I wonder where they come up with these numbers. Probably just snap one up out of the blue.


They doubled the number of drivers since they made their $90k claim, lol.


----------



## Lidman

UberLuxbod said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> This post is about as much use as your other posts


Thanks for the compliment. I needed that boost to get my day going.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Lidman said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I needed that boost to get my day going.


Your welcome


----------



## Lidman

RideshareGuru said:


> They doubled the number of drivers since they made their $90k claim, lol.


 That sounds about right. Now the $20/hr part of it, is not impossible if there was little or no downtime. All kidding aside I think one of the keys to doing well is the ability to find areas not saturated with drivers. Doing that on a continuous basis is required since those remote area don't stay that way for long.


----------



## Shine'ola

for starters, your rates in Cinci are way better than Orlando
your base is $2.00 ours is $1.25
your per min is .25 ours is .13
your mile is $1.25 ours is $1.20
your min is $5 ours is $4 I would guess doing the same trips here you would see about 30% to 40% less after the expenses kick in
a 5 mile 10 min trip, Cinci=$10.15 Orlando=$8.55 (without $1 safe ride) I am happy that you are happy but how happy would you be with these #s


----------



## RideshareGuru

Shine'ola said:


> for starters, your rates in Cinci are way better than Orlando
> your base is $2.00 ours is $1.25
> your per min is .25 ours is .13
> your mile is $1.25 ours is $1.20
> your min is $5 ours is $4 I would guess doing the same trips here you would see about 30% to 40% less after the expenses kick in
> a 5 mile 10 min trip, Cinci=$10.15 Orlando=$8.55 (without $1 safe ride) I am happy that you are happy but how happy would you be with these #s


He's a bullshitter and a kool aid drinker, he'd be happy with anything so long as someone is there to tell him its a good deal.


----------



## Lidman

You never know what's in that kool aid. That could be his source of happiness.


----------



## Shine'ola

BTW, where is all this Uber driver info like ratings, riders comments, etc. around the 4min 30 sec mark?


----------



## johnywinslow

good for him, I think its awesome ! I cant do it, ill admit it, and its why I respect him for doing it.


----------



## ghostofdocj

80 hours. Way too much. I agree with txride about not wanting to be in a cab with a driver whose been driving over 10 or so hours.


----------



## ghostofdocj

RideshareGuru said:


> Lyft and uber will never allow street hails. They have no way of guaranteeing payment.


Agreed. I have to admit that I do it sometimes around the bars because it's hard to pick up passengers having to wait in areas you can't be idle.


----------



## ghostofdocj

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> anyone living in this capitalist society without going insane is insane.
> 
> Did I just blow your mind?


 I love that logic!!!


----------



## cybertec69

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


So what you are trying to tell us is that you are sleeping in your car, and pretty much are a road hazard "accident waiting to happen".


----------



## chi1cabby

@AintWorthIt
I found it!
This is Mr. Brian Cole...he made just one post on the forum, that's it!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> I can understand those who say "he's happy, leave it alone"
> 
> But if he is truly driving 80 to 90 hours per week, that is beyond dangerous and not even legal in many cities. No offense sir, I would never want to ride with you at the end of your 10+ hour day.


Yeah, after driving what amounts to over 2 full time yobs per week they come home exhausted and make brain dead Youtube vids.

And grossing 5 grand a month for 2 months worth of time on the road? whoppee!

Cincy is also still north of a buck a mile as well. Cut those numbers by another 10-25% in many major markets.

And is the 10 grand prior to Uber's cut making it really 8 grand?

Anyone working two full time jobs can do the same with considerably less risk to the public and themselves. After real expenses it still amounts to a (2) minimum wage job or less.


----------



## scrurbscrud

arto71 said:


> So let me do some math $1250 a week divided 80 hours =15.625 and i assume it's gross .


Yeah, the numbers diminish rapidly when you take 20% off the top and add in the plus for the 8 weeks+.

Initial read from a quick glance is $ 5000 X .8 = $4000 / 350 hours a month.

A whopping $11.42 an hour...*minus costs. Add risk.*


----------



## Shine'ola

with the one pay statement and with me not going crazy to diesect it , he grossed 700 and something, 80 hours is less than $10 an hour, less expenses and some tire etc. depreciation he is somewhere around $6 an hour, YOU GO GEEK BOY !


----------



## UberXking

Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
a. m. Took 2 breaks


----------



## DFWFusion

UberXking said:


> View attachment 5104
> Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
> Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
> My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
> a. m. Took 2 breaks


Got any recent proof? Last fall rates weren't cut like they are now. Still pulling in $2000 a week driving?


----------



## cybertec69

UberXking said:


> View attachment 5104
> Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
> Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
> My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
> a. m. Took 2 breaks


90 hours behind the wheel, what you are doing is stupid and reckless, yes working any other job and putting in 90 hours that does not involve driving heavy machinery on public roads might be OK, even though doing 90 hours on any job and quality goes down the toilet. You are nothing but a road Hazzard and a series danger to the rest of the public. What you are doing is not smart or productive but retarted.


----------



## The Kid

UberXking said:


> View attachment 5104
> Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
> Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
> My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
> a. m. Took 2 breaks


My hobby is driving nearly new cars around aimlessly for 50,000 miles. At these rates we'll both get the same result.


----------



## The Kid

UberXking said:


> View attachment 5104
> Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
> Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
> My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
> a. m. Took 2 breaks


Anyone want to see my W2 from 1998?


----------



## scrurbscrud

UberXking said:


> View attachment 5104
> Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
> Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
> My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
> a. m. Took 2 breaks


August?! heh heh heh


----------



## AintWorthIt

Now he's trying to sell a ride sharing guide lol.


----------



## Enoch Shadkam

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!





colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


So what, after income tax,gas,maintenance,car payment and insurance, you made $10 an hour


----------



## DFWFusion

AintWorthIt said:


> Now he's trying to sell a ride sharing guide lol.


As Uberman says, "Subsidies". Brian and Randy have to be pompom shaking fans of Uber and Lyft. How else will they convince people to sign up so they can make their referral bonuses. Regardless of how they really feel, they always have to be positive and pro Uber/Lyft. Hence the deep red kool-aid mustache they both sport. Sickening, yes, but also understandable. Just a present day Jim Jones killing people's cars.


----------



## OCBob

UberRey said:


> As stated above... he's happy. Let's not eff with that. I was happy once. Then I found YOU grim bastards


HEY! Misery loves company. You are welcome


----------



## Rich Brunelle

UberXking said:


> View attachment 5104
> Okay here is some proof for you lazy complainers. No tricks just not wasting time and figuring it out. $30 net income my first day.Worked 13 hours 4 fares.
> Worked 4 days last week check will be over $1,400.
> My hobby is working often 60-90 hours a week since age 19. Received 5 stars yesterday from all 15 that road with me after midnight yesterday. Started at 11:00
> a. m. Took 2 breaks


In August and half of September any of us could have done that in 40 hours. Back then you could make 5k per month easy in San Francisco areas


----------



## UberHammer

AintWorthIt said:


> Now he's trying to sell a ride sharing guide lol.


I just want to go on record to say I sell nothing but the truth about Uber. And my price for it is free. And I get zero Youtube or Google Adwords revenue.


----------



## afl3x

colebrianj said:


> Just came across this forum recently, first post. Seems like there's a lot of negativity in this group, just wanted to put in something positive and show what's possible if you work hard enough. I work in the Cincinnati market, which I consider a typical mid-sized market. Definitely not small, but also not big. I work about 70-90 hours a week (which is crazy but worth it!) mostly during the evenings and overnights. Here's my YouTube video for this past week detailing my earnings ($1250 last week). Have to say I'm pleased, comments welcome but please be respectful!


sickening how much you work


----------

